# UNPROFESSIONAL fishing guides Why!!!



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like an average person to me. Probably very new. You would think body clock would be dialed in to work hours.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Well at least he chummed the water for you.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I like to get up currant before I release the brown trout...that way they float into my buddies.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey, sometimes nature calls, but yeah, be a little more discrete about it.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Stink Ray


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

There are several guides who launch at Gandy boat ramp in Tampa who are the scum of the earth, they believe the ramp belongs to them. 
I don't get it, why plaster your guide service all over your truck then act like ignorant aholes at the ramp


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

where did you fish?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone can take up guiding - the licenses aren't too expensive and the cost to get established isn't very high... They come and they go... If that guide behaves the way you describe on a regular basis - he (or she) won't be very successful and will soon move on to another "career" (where they'll probably still be a jerk... ). Sorry you had a bad experience - hope your next charter is better...


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Make sure you rate him on whatever web site or review you can, so others will know.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

There are unprofessional people in every line of work...some get reviews some don't.

Surprised he took a dump around you all though..sounds like he should've been paying you all for the trip


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

The the log in question done discreetly in the water or was it ass hanging off the poling platform and "SPLASH?"

Either way, its a shitty thing to do.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The buffet at taco bell will get you every time.


----------



## Kpack (Mar 9, 2021)

William Odling said:


> The the log in question done discreetly in the water or was it ass hanging off the poling platform and "SPLASH?"
> 
> Either way, its a shitty thing to do.


This made me laugh way harder than is should have…. What a shitty thing do to.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

William Odling said:


> The the log in question done discreetly in the water or was it ass hanging off the poling platform and "SPLASH?"
> 
> Either way, its a shitty thing to do.


The process was not right but I’m tearing up laughing at your reply.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

No one should argue with an urgent shit. Whatever, wherever is better than dealing with a shit-in-the-pants. I’m not a pro, but I have and would try to make the best of that situation and GTFO once the (maybe) turd is jettison. I have caught (and ate) mahi in ass-chum with no regard to the chum source. Shit is nasty, but have y’all chummed before? That all said, I’m wondering what do the ”pros” do? I mean damn…shit happens.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> No one should argue with an urgent shit. Whatever, wherever is better than dealing with a shit-in-the-pants. I’m not a pro, but I have and would try to make the best of that situation and GTFO once the (maybe) turd is jettison. I have caught (and ate) mahi in ass-chum with no regard to the chum source. Shit is nasty, but have y’all chummed before? That all said, I’m wondering what do the ”pros” do? I mean damn…shit happens.


100%


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> The buffet at taco bell will get you every time.


Don't mean to hijack this wonderful thread, but where in the US is a Taco Bell buffet? Would love to go to one, but not before an all day guide trip in the marsh.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I mean ....... was it me? I dropped a Duce with a client last month. but I don't think that I tore into them, just felt bad for them because they casted like shit all day.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> I mean ....... was it me? I dropped a Duce with a client last month. but I don't think that I tore into them, just felt bad for them because they casted like shit all day.


First thing I thought....🤣


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

redchaser said:


> First thing I thought....🤣


for real, Im kinda feeling guilty and don't have a clue who this guy is 🤣🤣


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

A real captain would of just hung over the side of his poling platform and dropped the kids off in his fancy mounted yeti bucket.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

If you have to take a dump, take a dump.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

A 5 gallon bucket and grocery bags can go a long way to not pollute our waterways…


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

This is why you always want to be up current when at the sandbar. Ask me how I know.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

On page 2 still talking about dropping deuces, what are we in 3rd grade again?🤣🤣

I’ve definitely had that call out in the wild before and now that I have a son with uncontrollable urges we carry a toilet top to a 5 gal bucket with biodegradable wipes, now we can all shit in peace and not have to worry about getting salt water in our asses….


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

rovster said:


> On page 2 still talking about dropping deuces, what are we in 3rd grade again?🤣🤣


We're just talking shit


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I’d rather him drop the kids off out on the water rather than end the trip early cause he was turtle heading it all day long. Sounds like I would find another guide next time.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this is a shitty thread.....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Could have been worse, you coulda been stuck on a plane with the guy.
like this guy...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

That guide must really be getting his fiber if that turd floated around for an hour


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You never know which thread it'll be that goes sideways.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

don't y'all love people who post and ghost ?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Nothing beats a pissed off guide with 20k instagram followers waking your skiff into the dock because he's butt hurt over a fishing spot.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Nothing beats a pissed off guide with 20k instagram followers waking your skiff into the dock because he's butt hurt over a fishing spot.


That's what egg sinkers and a slingshot is for.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

anytide said:


> this is a shitty thread.....


I'd like to report this post. 😁


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Capt.Ron said:


> don't y'all love people who post and ghost ?


There ain’t no posting and ghosting here. Sounds like you do this all the time. You said you pinched a loaf with a customer you took out several months ago. Sounds like you have a twin at Everglades city. Having shit floating around the boat where I’m fishing is just bad business. I understand if someone has to go but walk about 50 yards or so before you do that is better so I don’t have to see your shot floating by. Have some pride in yourself.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I just realized your handle is mudd minnow. I suppose that was a mudd shark though


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha, Ha, Ha. I think your right. My mistake. It was! it was a mudd shark! Glad I didn’t step in it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

mudd_minnow said:


> There ain’t no posting and ghosting here. Sounds like you do this all the time. You said you pinched a loaf with a customer you took out several months ago. Sounds like you have a twin at Everglades city. Having shit floating around the boat where I’m fishing is just bad business. I understand if someone has to go but walk about 50 yards or so before you do that is better so I don’t have to see your shot floating by. Have some pride in yourself.


There are very few places in the Louisiana marsh where you can walk 10 yards much less 50


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

True but this was not Louisiana Marsh.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you guys ever see a floating upside down horseshoe crab shell, that's potentially on fire, leave it be.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

redchaser said:


> There are very few places in the Louisiana marsh where you can walk 10 yards much less 50


I walked about 8 yesterday


----------



## damanlee (Nov 24, 2012)

hilarious thread, and wow thats sounds like a horrible experience.


----------



## bryan.w (Dec 15, 2020)

nature calls


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m so glad you revived this thread. It’s hilarious. Reminds me of my employees. I for one will say I have never crapped off of my boat, It’s also been year that I had to at work. My employees seem to have uncontrollable bowels. It’s like none stop.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Nothing like good poop jokes, works every time


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I’m so glad you revived this thread. It’s hilarious. Reminds me of my employees. I for one will say I have never crapped off of my boat, It’s also been year that I had to at work. My employees seem to have uncontrollable bowels. It’s like none stop.


I’m glad as well. I haven’t truly laughed this hard in a while.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve been trying to design a detachable teflon coated slide that mounts to the rear of the poling platform and has a funnel shape to it. I think I will patent it and call it a Poop Chute.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve been trying to design a detachable teflon coated slide that mounts to the rear of the poling platform and has a funnel shape to it. I think I will patent it and call it a Poop Chute.


No doubt a million dollar idea


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Featherbrain said:


> Million do
> 
> No doubt a million dollar idea


Zero time wasted just have to tell the person on the pointy end not to look back. Maybe make a Tibor push pole TP holder attachment as an optional accessory...


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Zero time wasted just have to tell the person on the pointy end not to look back. Maybe make a Tibor push pole TP holder attachment as an optional accessory...


RUN - don't walk - to your local patent office...


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve been trying to design a detachable teflon coated slide that mounts to the rear of the poling platform and has a funnel shape to it. I think I will patent it and call it a Poop Chute.


Better than the bucket with toilet topper we currently use. I swear, my son can't go out there without having to drop a deuce


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Zero time wasted just have to tell the person on the pointy end not to look back.


Where's the consideration for another skiff coming up around the mangroves right behind you lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> Where's the consideration for another skiff coming up around the mangroves right behind you lol


They gon’ learn today!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve been trying to design a detachable teflon coated slide that mounts to the rear of the poling platform and has a funnel shape to it. I think I will patent it and call it a Poop Chute.


I just want a bunch of suckers to buy it then start a thread about falling off the platform pants down ass out or other folks telling stories about what they saw while scouting. If you have a sissy bar you might be good to go.


----------



## gestes11 (10 mo ago)

Hard to hear it


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve been trying to design a detachable teflon coated slide that mounts to the rear of the poling platform and has a funnel shape to it. I think I will patent it and call it a Poop Chute.


Tap a bidet function off that low water pickup for folks with fancy boats!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

mudd_minnow said:


> Hello, I recently went fishing with a guide who for the first 3 hours talked of how bad other guides were, how his boat was better than anyone else’s, and all the big fish he has caught. At the end of the day, I had not caught any big red fish, every time we moved his flats boat beating the daylights out of me and after 30 minuets on the water, he takes a crap in the water and it floats all around us for an hour. What class of fisherman are you. Disgusting. You don’t take a crap before we go fishing? I can fish with almost everyone but this guy was a big mistake. We caught some fish, and I did not even care that we did. I just wanted to get out on the water and throw a line in.


Perfect timing to revive an old thread especially with all the shit happening! We all need a good chuckle every now and then!💩


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

I guess I understand the pressure on guide to produce fish somewhat. My wife and I normally do very well fishing and we share our fishing stories with family and friends. Unfortunately, when they are visiting everyone wants to go fishing and have the same results. No one really puts pressure on me to produce but I feel it. We recently camped up near Cedar Key and decided we would do a half day with a guide to help familiarize us with the area. After catching a couple of nice trout we wanted to release everything after that. The guide kept every trout we caught. All legal size but it ended up being approximately 15 fish. I have never kept that many fish. Luckily, our guide managed to refrain from any bowl movements. 😂
He did manage to clumsily drop a huge “gator” trout my wife caught back in the water. He also hated ladyfish and dispatched most of them with a club before throwing them back in the water. I tried to diplomatically say something but to no avail. I’ll be honest though, if his turds were floating around the boat I would waste no time telling him it’s time to move. Overall a good learning experience and enjoyable. I just felt bad about the excessive amount of fish kept.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Someone, somewhere made reference to "the old man smoking a cigar off the stern".
Mother nature always wins.


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

mudd_minnow said:


> Hello, I recently went fishing with a guide who for the first 3 hours talked of how bad other guides were, how his boat was better than anyone else’s, and all the big fish he has caught. At the end of the day, I had not caught any big red fish, every time we moved his flats boat beating the daylights out of me and after 30 minuets on the water, he takes a crap in the water and it floats all around us for an hour. What class of fisherman are you. Disgusting. You don’t take a crap before we go fishing? I can fish with almost everyone but this guy was a big mistake. We caught some fish, and I did not even care that we did. I just wanted to get out on the water and throw a line in.


50 years on the water and i have never craped while guideing customers,,it sounds like the guy you was with is what we call a know it all Hollywood gucci guide.


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

Can't approve of him bad mouthing other guides. If you don't like then, keep your mouth shut. Just makes you look pety and childish.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Capt.Ron said:


> I walked about 8 yesterday


Ron,
Not LA, it sounds like you are off the hook 😉


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Saw this the other day, quite humorous!


----------



## Connor Mcnichols (Feb 12, 2019)

Ouch!


----------

